# Warcraft: The Beginning ist wohl zugleich das Ende der geplanten Reihe



## AliciaKo (19. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning ist wohl zugleich das Ende der geplanten Reihe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warcraft: The Beginning ist wohl zugleich das Ende der geplanten Reihe*


----------



## stevem (19. November 2018)

Echt schade, ich fand den Film gar nicht mal so schlecht und man hätte sich ja mit den weiteren Filmen noch steigern können ..... aber es wäre deutlich besser gewesen wenn Blizzard den Film in der Qualität ihrer Trailer gemacht hätten, den 1. ihre Trailer haben schon eine ordendliche Film/Serie-Qualität und 2. währen ihnen viel mehr Möglichkeiten zur verfügung gestanden um den Film mehr Warcraft Feeling zu verleihen, ich habe mich sowieso gefragt wieso Blizzard umbedingt einen Realfilm machen musste .... ist ja nicht so das sie keine tollen Trailer/Kurzfilme auf die Reihe bekommen ....


----------



## MrFob (19. November 2018)

Geht mir aehnlich, ich fand den Film auch nicht schlecht, allerdings finde ich auch, ein richtiger CGI Film im Stil der Blizzard Cutscenes waere sehr viel cooler gewesen. Ich finde eh, es koennte mehr CGI Filme in einem eher realistischen gehaltenen Look (gerne auch zu Videospielen wie z.B. Deus Ex, Mass Effect oder eben Starcraft/Warcraft) geben. Ein richtiger CGI Film wuerde mMn fuer viele Videospiele-Verfilmungen viel besser passen.
Naja, nach jetzt ja auch schon wieder ein paar Jahren hatte ich eh schon nicht mehr mit einer Fortsetzung gerechnet.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. November 2018)

Hätte mir auch eher einen CGI Film gewünscht. Ich fand die Story nicht schlecht aber die Inszenierung hätte teils besser sein können. Ist natürlich dumm, wenn jetzt die Story nicht fortgeführt wird, war das Ende doch relativ offen. Aber das geschieht wohl mit allen Fantasy-Reihen, die nicht so erfolgreich laufen (den angeblichen Erfolg in China zähle ich hier mal nicht mit). 

Eragon hat es ja damals auch erwischt, nach einem Film war Ende. Was meiner Ansicht nach übrigens einzig an den Darstellern von Eragon und Arya lag. Er war zu extrem Milchbubi und sie war viel, viel zu alt für die Rolle (in Real ist sie 13 Jahre älter wirkte aber noch älter) und als "Love Interest".


----------



## MrFob (19. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hätte mir auch eher einen CGI Film gewünscht. Ich fand die Story nicht schlecht aber die Inszenierung hätte teils besser sein können. Ist natürlich dumm, wenn jetzt die Story nicht fortgeführt wird, war das Ende doch relativ offen.



Na wenigstens weiss man ja durch die Spiele wie es so weitergeht (vor allem mit Thrall und so).


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2018)

> Als "Warcraft: The Beginning" dann endlich kam, enttäuschte er auf ganzer Strecke.


Hm.


> "Warcraft: The Beginning" ist ein wunderbarer Film für Gamer und für Blizzard-Fans ein absolutes Muss.




Meine Meinung:
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...r-den-grund-des-misserfolgs.html#post10144076


----------



## Nikolis (19. November 2018)

da haben die nörgler wohl genug genörgelt. ich fand den film einfach geile unterhaltung!
auf eine fortsetzung würde ich mich freuen... schade


----------



## Banana-OG (19. November 2018)

Hab den Film jetzt das erste Mal im TV gesehen. Soo toll ist er leider wirklich nicht. Warcraft hat so viel zu bieten und davon wird gerade mal ein Hauch gezeigt. Man merkt deutlich, dass der Film nicht als Erstling einer Trilogie (wie Herr der Ringe) produziert wurde. Dafür ist er zu kurz und nicht bombastisch genug. Er schliddert oftmals zwischen SGI und Pappmasché versucht an den flaschen Stellen unfreiwillig komisch zu sein. 

Schade, denn gerade die Geschichte um Arthas ist reif für die große Leinwand. Trotzdem kann man den Film nicht als Rohrkrepierer bezeichnen, denn dafür ist er dann doch zu gut.


----------



## Banana-OG (19. November 2018)

C!GI natürlich! (Warum kann man sein Geschripsel nicht bearbeiten?)


----------



## Javata (19. November 2018)

Fand den Film jetzt auch nicht überragend (was auch nicht heißt er war schlecht), hatte aber gehofft, da man sich auf Grund der Änderungen im Vergleich zu Original-Geschichte doch vll schon die ein oder andere Fortsetzung überlegt hatte. Vll kommt ja was neues wenn 20 Jahre WoW gefeiert wird oder ein Warcraft 4 erscheint etc. Es gibt sicher einige Fans die sich eine Fortsetzung ansehen würden.


----------



## LostHero (19. November 2018)

Buh! Das wäre sehr schade, da mir der erste Streifen dennoch sehr gut gefallen hat. Und ist ja nicht so als hätte der Film verluste eingefahren, nur eben nicht die absurden rekordgewinne die heute "üblich" sind....


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. November 2018)

Ich denke Warcraft-Fans kommen in dem Film schon auf ihre Kosten. Für alle anderen ist er aber wahrscheinlich zu konfus. Ich schätze ein etwas geradlinigerer Plot und ein Fokus auf weniger Figuren wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## suggysug (19. November 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Echt schade, ich fand den Film gar nicht mal so schlecht und man hätte sich ja mit den weiteren Filmen noch steigern können ..... aber es wäre deutlich besser gewesen wenn Blizzard den Film in der Qualität ihrer Trailer gemacht hätten, den 1. ihre Trailer haben schon eine ordendliche Film/Serie-Qualität und 2. währen ihnen viel mehr Möglichkeiten zur verfügung gestanden um den Film mehr Warcraft Feeling zu verleihen, ich habe mich sowieso gefragt wieso Blizzard umbedingt einen Realfilm machen musste .... ist ja nicht so das sie keine tollen Trailer/Kurzfilme auf die Reihe bekommen ....





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hätte mir auch eher einen CGI Film gewünscht. Ich fand die Story nicht schlecht aber die Inszenierung hätte teils besser sein können. Ist natürlich dumm, wenn jetzt die Story nicht fortgeführt wird, war das Ende doch relativ offen. Aber das geschieht wohl mit allen Fantasy-Reihen, die nicht so erfolgreich laufen (den angeblichen Erfolg in China zähle ich hier mal nicht mit).
> 
> Eragon hat es ja damals auch erwischt, nach einem Film war Ende. Was meiner Ansicht nach übrigens einzig an den Darstellern von Eragon und Arya lag. Er war zu extrem Milchbubi und sie war viel, viel zu alt für die Rolle (in Real ist sie 13 Jahre älter wirkte aber noch älter) und als "Love Interest".





MrFob schrieb:


> Geht mir aehnlich, ich fand den Film auch nicht schlecht, allerdings finde ich auch, ein richtiger CGI Film im Stil der Blizzard Cutscenes waere sehr viel cooler gewesen. Ich finde eh, es koennte mehr CGI Filme in einem eher realistischen gehaltenen Look (gerne auch zu Videospielen wie z.B. Deus Ex, Mass Effect oder eben Starcraft/Warcraft) geben. Ein richtiger CGI Film wuerde mMn fuer viele Videospiele-Verfilmungen viel besser passen.
> Naja, nach jetzt ja auch schon wieder ein paar Jahren hatte ich eh schon nicht mehr mit einer Fortsetzung gerechnet.



CGI wäre tatsächlich nicht verkehrt gewesen allerdings hab ich zb auch eins der wichtigsten Aspekte von Blizzard vermisst. Den Soundtrack.
Wärend in Spielen wie Star Craft 2 oder Wow sie immer den perfekten Ton für die richtige Stimmung treffen war der im Film musikalisch leider total fade.
(Was ich zu euren Kritiken hinzufügen würde.)


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hätte mir auch eher einen CGI Film gewünscht. Ich fand die Story nicht schlecht aber die Inszenierung hätte teils besser sein können. Ist natürlich dumm, wenn jetzt die Story nicht fortgeführt wird, war das Ende doch relativ offen. Aber das geschieht wohl mit allen Fantasy-Reihen, die nicht so erfolgreich laufen (den angeblichen Erfolg in China zähle ich hier mal nicht mit).
> 
> Eragon hat es ja damals auch erwischt, nach einem Film war Ende. Was meiner Ansicht nach übrigens einzig an den Darstellern von Eragon und Arya lag. Er war zu extrem Milchbubi und sie war viel, viel zu alt für die Rolle (in Real ist sie 13 Jahre älter wirkte aber noch älter) und als "Love Interest".


Oh ja Eragon.
Ich hab die Bücher sehr gemocht und hatte was in Richtung HdR gehofft. Wobei ich mir auch denke, dass die damals gehofft hatten, auf jener Fantasy-Welle zu reiten. Raus kam dann knapp was besseres als D&D.

Zu Warcraft: Meine Frau und ich fanden den ebenfalls gelungen. Wobei ich die Lore seit dem ersten Strategie-Spiel kannte, meine Frau nur aus WOW. Aber für Aussenstehende war der Film einfach zu uninteressant.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. November 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber für Aussenstehende war der Film einfach zu uninteressant.


Deswegen wäre ein Intro wie bei Herr der Ringe vlt. nicht schlecht gewesen, um Nichtkenner ein paar Details darüber zu verraten, wo der Film spielt und was das überhaupt alles ist. 

Der Film war gut, ließ sich aber einfach keine Zeit damit, die Charaktere und die Lore vorzustellen.


Bezüglich Eragon...ich fand schon die Bücher ab Band 2 langweilig und schrecklich.


----------



## devilsreject (20. November 2018)

Als "ehemaliger" WoW Spieler fand ich den Film gut. Haben se toll hinbekommen trotz Realfilm. Hätte mir auch einen Film in Trailerqualität gewünscht, aber nun gut is halt so gekommen. 

Allerdings war in meinen Augen der Film viel zu schnell erzählt. Wenn man sich nicht bissle mit dem Hintergrund auskennt hat man an einigen Stellen schon arge Schwierigkeiten. Schade ist dabei das dadurch potenzial verschenkt wurde. Eine WoW Filmreihe hätte ich mir schon im Ausmaß eines Herr der RInge vorstellen können. Dafür aber hätte man den Film geschickter gestalten müssen. Unterm Strich bleibt trotzdem tolles Popcorn Kino fernab von dem üblichen Marvel Kram.


----------



## mute-ctrl (20. November 2018)

Als jemand der WoW nie gespielt hat und keine Ahnung von der Story hatte, muss ich sagen, bin ich dennoch von dem Film völlig begeistert. Ich habe auch alles verstanden, was für die Story relevant war. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Schimmer, warum so viele Leute den Film vermeintlich nicht so gut finden. In meinen Augen ist er absolut episch - nicht stereotyp - überraschend - gut geschauspieltert - gute Effekte - also auf ganzer Linie großartig. Ein Überraschungshit. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. - Gebt mir mehr davon!


----------



## Wutruus (20. November 2018)

Obwohl ich kein WOW-Spieler bin, habe ich leider trotzdem sofort bemerkt, dass der Film für unsere "Filmindustrie" optimiert wurde - und dadurch leider 0815 geworden ist.
Man hat diverse Aspekte der Lore geändert, unter anderem auch zugunsten einer gewissen Romanze, ohne die es heutzutage ja leider einfach kein Film mehr bringt, warum auch immer.
Zugegeben, eine Romanze hätte es laut Lore dennoch gegeben. Aber eine andere, sogar coolere.

Mit der Tatsache, dass es ein Realfilm und kein Animationsfilm geworden ist, kann ich persönlich ganz gut leben.  Leider kamen allerdings die Elfen und Zwerge etwas kurz. Zwar nur, weil es der 1. Teil einer geplanten Trilogie ist, aber leider hinterlässt sowas einen bleibenden Eindruck.

Auch vom Thema der Sache hat man sich meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen zu weit entfernt. Den Titel "Warcraft" verdient der Film leider nur mäßig. Aber wie ich eben schon geschrieben habe, es liegt vermutlich nur daran, dass es The Beginning ist.

NICHTSDESTOTROTZ ist es einer der besten Fantasyfilme der letzten Jahre, meiner Meinung nach. Ich würde sehr gerne noch mindestens den 2. und 3. Teil der "Reihe" sehen.
Die haben sich auf jeden Fall die Chance verdient, aus der Erfahrung mit dem 1. Film zu lernen und zu zeigen, ob sie auch zumindest einen Teil diverser Kritiken ernst nehmen können oder nicht.
Die Filme einzustellen ist ein trauriger Schritt und Verschwendung.


----------



## Zybba (20. November 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich denke Warcraft-Fans kommen in dme Film schon auf ihre Kosten. Für alle anderen ist er aber wahrscheinlich zu konfus. Ich schätze ein etwas geradlinigerer Plot und ein Fokus auf weniger Figuren wäre besser gewesen.


Du beschreibst zielich genau, wie ich auch sehe.

Ich mag Warcraft an sich, bin aber nicht allzu vertraut mit der Geschichte.
Daher kannte ich die meisten Charaktere nicht und die Fingerzeige - wahrscheinlich vor allem auf WoW - sind mir verborgen geblieben.

Meiner Meinung nach gab  es viel zu viele Charaktere, die näher gezeigt wurden.
Sie konnten sich so kaum entfalten und entwickeln.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (21. November 2018)

Der Film war super,. Keine Ahnung, was viele damit für ein Problem haben. Selbst meine Frau, die mit Warcraft so viel am Hut hat, wie ich mit Schminke, fand diesen Film gut. 

Schade, daß er wohl damit keine Fortsetzung bekommen wird. Seufz. 
Anstatt es einfach zu versuchen, aber nein..


----------



## riesenwiesel (21. November 2018)

Als großer Fan der (früheren) Warcraft Lore fand ich den Film schon ziemlich schlecht.

Erstmal fand ich den Film grauenvoll gecastet. Ich maße mir nicht einmal an zu sagen, dass es schlechte Schauspieler waren. Sie haben nur für mich einfach überhaupt nicht auf die Rollen gepasst. Travis Fimmel spielt den durchgeknallten Wikinger ja wirklich grandios, aber als Anduin Lothar ist er eine Katastrophe. Medivh war besonders furchtbar besetzt und generell waren die Schauspieler für meinen Geschmack größtenteils so grob 10 Jahre zu Jung.

Die Änderungen an der Lore... ja... meiner Meinung nach eine richtig bescheidene Entscheidung. 
Entweder ich nehme das Universum und erzähle und erzähle eine neue Geschichte, oder ich halte mich an die Geschichten die schon da sind. Die Bücher zu der Story sind wirklich gut. Es gab keinen Grund für die Lore Änderungen die man gemacht hat, außer eventuell dem überzogenem Ego der Macher. Wenn es dann wenigstens noch Verbesserungen gewesen wären, aber das war einfach nicht der Fall.

Am meisten ärgert es mich, dass man da wirklich mal viel Geld für einen Fantasy-Film im Gaming Bereich in die Hand genommen hat und dann kommt so ein Käse bei raus. Sehr schade. Bis auf die gut getroffene Warcraft-Optik kann ich dem Film einfach nichts abgewinnen.


Edit: 
Ach ja... und spätestens beim völlig übertriebenem Gebrauch von Schusswaffen in der letzten Schlacht wurde es dann vollkommen lächerlich, Cowboys gegen Anabolika-Indianer wie im wilden Westen. Da hätte man die Orks anfänglich vielleicht nicht ganz so sehr aufpumpen sollen. Ein halbwegs vernünftiger "Mann gegen Ork"-Kampf war bei den dargestellten Kräfteverhältnidsen eben auch nicht mehr möglich... ziemliche Sackgasse. Da will ich gar nicht sehen, wo das im zweiten Teil noch hingeführt hätte. Fußsoldaten mit Maschinengewehren und Schild, damit es noch halbwegs authentisch aussieht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Zybba (21. November 2018)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was viele damit für ein Problem haben.


Haben wir es nicht ausreichend erklärt?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2018)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> C!GI natürlich! (Warum kann man sein Geschripsel nicht bearbeiten?)



äh, schau mal unten rechts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> äh, schau mal unten rechts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann auch im Kommentarbereich der News Artikel diskutieren, da gibt's kein "Bearbeiten".


----------

